# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Ученые взглянули на мир глазами умирающих

## BlackBlood

Вот такое я нашёл сегодня в интернете.

http://www.kp.ru/daily/23961/72566/

+ картинки и текст =)

----------


## BlackBlood

взято из текста... «Внетелесный опыт» можно воспринимать не как доказательство существования сверхъестественного или жизни после смерти, а как завораживающее и волнующее явление, которое все мы потенциально можем испытать.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ну блин это не означает что астрала нет а как мне кажется подтверждает что после смерти душа не улетает куда то там на небо

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Почитайте Роберта Монро "Путешествия вне тела", он там сё по полочкам пытается разложить. Довольно интересно. 
Я сам сейчас эксперементирую с этим, о результатах выложу в своей теме "невероятно, но факт"[/url]

----------


## wert22

Хех. Подтвердить или опровергнуть может лишь научный эксперимент. Например, как астрал коррелирует с реальностью (посмотреть, что в абсолютно новом месте есть, а затем сравнить с тем, что видно глазами; на худой конец поиграться с наличием и расположением предметов)

----------

